# has anyone seen the walking dead?



## picard (Mar 24, 2014)

has anyone seen the walking dead?

the guys seem to acquire awesome LED light. does anyone identify the light?


----------



## RetroTechie (Mar 25, 2014)

Which episode(s), and at which point(s) in time in those?

Btw TWD has its own dedicated thread here.


----------

